# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  المنتخب الوطني السوداني(2) v المنتخب الكنغولي(0)

## Ehab M. Ali

*
المنافسة
تصفيات أفريقيا للأمم 2012 




المجموعة التاسعة
السودان-الكنغو برازافيل-غانا-سيوزيلاند



الزمان
السبت 4 سبتمبر 2010
الساعة 10:30 م 


المكان 
أستاد الهلال



القناة الناقلة
قناة قوون الرياضية

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*واكمل المنتخب الوطني السوداني كافة استعداداته من خلال معسكره الذي اقامه مؤخراً.. وشهد تدريبات يومية  بقيادة المدرب محمد عبدالله مازدا ويقود المنتخب كبار نجوم القمة علي راسهم البرنس وفييرا بدرالدين قلق وبله جابر و هيثم مصطفي وعلاء الدين يوسف.
الجدير بالذكر أن السيد معتصم جعفر رئيس الاتحاد العام السوداني لكرة القدم قد شهد المران قبل الاخير للمنتخب السوداني وخاطب اللاعبين وابدي ثقته فيهم وفي الجهاز الفني.

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*
ويخوض منتخبنا الوطني مباراته القادمة ضمن مجموعته التاسعة التي تضم الي جانبه  الكنغو برازفيل وغانا وسيوزيلاند يخوضها خارج ارضه امام غانا في التاسع من اكتوبر  القادم ثم يستضيف سيوزيلاند بام درمان في الخامس والعشرين من مارس المقبل وبعدها  يغادر الي سيوزيلاند لاداء مباراة الاياب في الرابع من يونيو القادم وتجري هذه  المباراة في الواحدة ظهرا بتوقيت السودان ويختتم منتخبنا مبارياته في التصفيات خارج  ارضه امام الكنغو برازفيل ويتاهل للنهائيات بطل كل مجموعة الي جانب ثاني المجموعة  الخامسة وافضل ثاني في المواجهات العشر الاخري.
*

----------


## acba77

*بالتوفيق لمنتخبنا الوطني
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*في خبر من التشكيلة ؟
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللهم انصر السودان وارفع رايته في كل مكان وزمان امين
*

----------


## محمد عماد

*[marq="3;right;3;scroll"]نتمنا الفوز للمنتخب الوطنى 
:111::111:[/marq]
                        	*

----------


## محمدطيب

*بالتوفيق لمنتخبنا الوطني
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*يقود منتخبنا الوطنى كل من المعز محجوب فى حراسة  المرمى

بلةجابر،موسي الزومة،سفارى وسيفمساوى فى خط الدفاع

 هيثم مصطفى،علاء الدين يوسف،عمر  بخيت،بدرالدين قلق رباعى وسط

وثنائى هجوم مدثر كاريكا وعلاء الدين بابكر

..ويجلس على دكة  البدلاء كل من بهاء الدين،انس الطاهر ميسرة،بكرى المدينة ،مهند  الطاهر،بشة،راجى.

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*يدير لقاء اليوم طاقم تحكيم زامبي بقيادة كواما ويلينجتون  ويعاونه الثنائي كينيث شيدينغا حكم مساعد أول وايزيه باندا حكم مساعد ثاني وويلسون  أبانسي حكما رابعاً بجانب المراقب الأثيوبي جيبري ماريام.
وعلى صعيد آخر تقرر  خلال الاجتماع التقليدى الذى تم عقده امس بمبانى اتحاد الكرة أن يرتدى منتخبنا  الوطنى الشعار الاحمر الكامل بينما يرتدى الضيوف الشعار الابيض
*

----------


## africanu

*روعــــــــة ياهندسة(مصطفي الاغا)

بالتوفيق لصقور الجديان
*

----------


## الطيب شاور

*بالتوفيق لمنتخبنا الوطني
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*بالتوفيق لصقور الجديان ...
*

----------


## منص

*بالتوفيق منتخبنا الحبيب
*

----------


## الحارث

*اللهم انصر الصقور

*

----------


## looly

*كل الامنيات بالنصر للمنتخب الوطني
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*وين الكورة يا أخوانا
                        	*

----------


## محمد عماد

*الكورة منقوله وين يا ناس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*السودان متقدم بهدف كاريكا
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*وبرضو قون تخذل الجماهير ولا حتى إعتذار
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*السودان لازال متقدم واحد صفر
والدقيقة 22 وهذا رابط مشاهدة المباراة
http://d-downloads4all.blogspot.com/...g-post_04.html
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*اها ياشباب الجديد؟؟
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*نتمنى نزول قلق في الشوط التاني
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*شنو يا اهلنا 
الكورة اخبارها شنو ؟؟
واولادنا لاعبين كيف؟
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*مبرووووووووووك 
لصقور الجديان
الفوز 2/0
*

----------


## yassirali66

*شكرا علي المعلومه
ونتمني الفوز للمنتخب الوطني
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*1000 مبروك للسودان الوطن الواحد
*

----------


## محمد عماد

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووك للوطن مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## محمد عماد

*مبرووووووك لى معتصم جعفر يا حليلك يا شداد
                        	*

----------


## samawal

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 
الفوز لصقور الجديان .. 
تخريمة :
الخال عبد الرافع  هلالابي..  بهنيكم يا منبرالصفوة .. بفوز منتخب اون لاين 
والمنتخب الوطني 
*

----------


## عمر الزين

*مبروووووووووووووووك لصقور الجديان اول 3 نقاط
                        	*

----------


## الحارث

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*مبروووووووووووك والف مليون مبروك
*

----------


## ود عثمان

*الف مبرووووووووووك للسودان اول 3نقاط
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*مبروك الكج راح والسودان فاز ...
*

----------


## acba77

*مليار مبروك لمنتخبنا الفوز
                        	*

----------


## راشد مرجي

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك الفوز

*

----------

